# Bath



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Let me have your recommendations for Bath, please!


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Colonna and small(s) is the obvious one but I'm sure there are others that people can recommend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCann81 (May 26, 2015)

As Ed mentions, Colonna & Smalls would be my top pick, also Society Cafe, Mokoko Coffee and Picnic Coffee are sound picks.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Landrace bakery next to Picnic are good too!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

You can also try the forum cafe.

Personally I'm going to Mokoko a lot before jumping on a train. They have some good beans on sale and are nice and friendly. They have two shops. The one by the Abbey is large upstairs and does great food also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Thanks all - this goes to show that I didn't Google first, since if I'd seen Colonna and Smalls that would have at least given me the top of my list


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Will be in Bath next month I know colonna but other ones do help.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

filthynines said:


> Thanks all - this goes to show that I didn't Google first, since if I'd seen Colonna and Smalls that would have at least given me the top of my list


Colonna is great, but I would say it's not for everyone. It's kind of more scientific, and less of a standard cafe. I love it, but others don't really appreciate it.

Try and see what you think.

If Maxwell is there, he's great to talk to and can quickly blow your mind with his knowledge and passion for all things coffee. You won't get that in many places.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

So today I went to Colonna & Smalls, Cascara, Picnic (no coffee, too caffeinated) and Comins Tea which was the best destination at all and where I drank only... tea.

The Colonna drinks were nice - but I think I had high expectations of it being another level and it wasn't. Perfectly executed, but didn't blow me away. I preferred the shot I had at Ngopi in Birmingham in the week.

Cascara was so-so. Their "house espresso" was Extract, and I asked what their "guest coffee" was; only to be told they didn't really do guest coffee and the options on the wall (flat white/capp/espresso etc were what I could choose from). I clarified by asking if they had a bean different to the one by Extract and they didn't. Perfectly drinkable espresso, but a poorly steamed coconut milk latte.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

For anyone interested, I just found that you can pick up Roundhill Roastery coffee from the farmers market in Green Park Station every Saturday.

Only £5 or £6 a bag. Good selection as well. Bargain!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

